# Florida Plastisol Transfers



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I've never been in the screen printing business but I'm curious about something:

I would assume that anyone with screen printing equipment could make plastisol transfers. Am I correct?

There are a zillion screen printers in Florida and the tranfer business seems to be taking off. In the threads for the plastisol suppliers in this forum, there seems to be only 3. Obviously they are busy if First Edition (They Are Great) takes so long for a standard order.

Here in Florida we have cheaper labor, and alot of wholesale products come from here. Why hasn't anyone with the equipment jumped into this?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

A standard screen printing press can be modified to print plastisol transfers, but you will want to have special vacuum pallets to keep the transfer sheet from shifting - which a small percentage of screen printers have. The larger plastisol transfer companies have special presses they use specifically for printing plastisol transfers. There is a company out of Clearwater, FL called Dowling Graphics that has this special equipment. They have their own line of transfers and they also print custom transfers for you. Here is a link to their website - http://www.dowlinggraphics.com. 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Mark, thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a lot more than 3 suppliers. Here is a list: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

And here is a tutorial on making your own: www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------

